# Best recipe!



## dreadyA (Dec 26, 2009)

I love food. Period. Its amazing to me! I just love how you explore different types of foods, flavors and different types of cultural food. I'm really really thankful that i'm not a pickey eater because that just means I can consume more flavors! Yum.
Ok, with that being said....
What are some of your best recipes that we can all share? 
Ohhh! And favorite snacks too! (Exampleeanut butter and banana sandwich)

I'm always hungry.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm a big fan of beans. Today I started a pot of navy beans and ham. Only problem is, the ham was super salty and I didn't realize it. I also added salt to the pot. When they were done, they're almost too salty to eat! Another dog food supplement!


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 26, 2009)

"The Chicken Recipe"

2 lbs of chicken cut into 1 inch pieces
8 oz of sour cream
1 can of cream of chicken soup
1 Tbs of poppy seeds
1 stick of butter
45 Ritz crackers
egg noodles

Preheat oven to 350F

Chicken is best if frozen than thawed as opposed to fresh

Place cut up chicken in 9 X 12 baking dish

Mix sour cream, cream of chicken soup and poppy seeds together.

Spoon over chicken and mix well, this way the chicken dosn't stick to the bottom of the dish.

Melt the butter and crush the ritz crackers. Mix the crushed crackers in the butter. Spoon over the top of the chicken.

Bake for 45 minutes, let stand for 5 minutes.

Cook the egg noodles

Place noodles on the plate and spoon chicken recipe over noodles.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Danny


----------



## terryo (Dec 26, 2009)

I had this at Apple Bees, and loved it so much that I looked up the recipe on line. My family went crazy over it and we have it all the time now. I double the recipe for the dressing and keep it in the refrigerator. It's so yummy.

Recipe 
Oriental Dressing

3 tablespoons honey
1 1/2 tablespoons rice wine vinegar
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 teaspoon Grey Poupon Dijon mustard
1/8 teaspoon sesame oil 

Salad

1 egg
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup corn flake crumbs
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 boneless, skinless chicken breast half
2-4 cups vegetable oil (for frying)
3 cups chopped romaine lettuce
1 cup red cabbage
1 cup Napa cabbage
1/2 carrot, julienned or shredded
1 green onion, chopped
1 tablespoon sliced almonds
1/3 cup chow mein noodles 

1. Preheat oil in deep fryer or deep pan over medium heat. You want the temperature of the oil to be around 350Ã‚Â°F.

2. Blend together all ingredients for dressing in a small bowl with an electric mixer. Put dressing in refrigerator to chill while you prepare the salad.

3. In a small, shallow bowl beat egg, add milk, and mix well.

4. In another bowl, combine flour with corn flake crumbs, salt and pepper.

5. Cut chicken breast into 4 or 5 long strips. Dip each strip of chicken first into egg mixture then into the flour mixture, coating each piece completely.

6. Fry each chicken finger for 5 minutes or until coating has darkened to brown.

7. Prepare salad by tossing the chopped romaine with the chopped red cabbage, Napa cabbage, and carrots.

8. Sprinkle sliced green onion on top of the lettuce.

9. Sprinkle almonds over the salad, then the chow mein noodles.

10. Cut the chicken into small bite-size chunks. Place the chicken onto the salad forming a pile in the middle. Serve with salad dressing on the side. (http://www.topsecretrecipes.com) Makes 1 dinner-size salad. 


We use grilled chicken to save time and calories.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 26, 2009)

Grandpa sandwich it is basically a BLT with peanut butter ( chunky or light your choice) I prefer chunky.


----------



## katesgoey (Dec 26, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> "The Chicken Recipe"
> 
> 2 lbs of chicken cut into 1 inch pieces
> 8 oz of sour cream
> ...



Yummy...and what a coincidence - I make the same one with one exception - my sons like it with Cheez-it crackers...


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 26, 2009)

Awesome guys. I'm definitely gonna try a few!
Danny,that sounds delicious!
Terryo, I'm gonna try that next week!


----------



## Traveller (Dec 28, 2009)

Ah yes that chicken recipe sounds very good.
I'm definitely going to try it once we've waded through
all the Christmas turkey.


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 28, 2009)

emysemys said:


> I'm a big fan of beans. Today I started a pot of navy beans and ham. Only problem is, the ham was super salty and I didn't realize it. I also added salt to the pot. When they were done, they're almost too salty to eat! Another dog food supplement!


Beans and nopales are good together.
A good way to prepared nopales is to chop/dice up lil Tomatoes, onions, and cilantro!


----------



## Candy (Dec 28, 2009)

This is something that I made almost everyday in the summer for breakfast.

Yogurt (from Costco)
Blueberries (from Costco)
Walnuts (from Costco)
Honey (from Costco)
Bananas (organic)

I used about 3/4 of a cup of yogurt and then just threw in the blueberries and about 2 oz. of nuts and about 1 to 1 1/2 tablespoons of honey and about 1/2 of a banana. I used the yogurt from Costco because it has only 9 grams of sugar in it. That's why I sweetened it with honey. Enjoy.


----------



## Italianlnm (Dec 28, 2009)

I love A bed of fresh spinich with quatared fresh mozzarella cheeze on it. (Get it in a jar in little balls) and diced tomato with bacon bits and cheese.

It is a very light snack on healthy days. I don't use much of the bacon or cheese.

And Sprinkle it with Italian Dressing..

Not really a recipe, just something I put together one summer day, and have been eating it ever since.


----------



## Candy (Dec 28, 2009)

That sounds good.  I'll have to try that.


----------



## Italianlnm (Dec 28, 2009)

I meant.. light snack on hot days. :/ Don't know why I put healthy.. Maybe people trying to eat healthy.. who knows.. To late to go and edit, so I figured I would just add on to it.


----------



## Rowyn (Dec 29, 2009)

I also tried to prepare that food egyptiandan which is the chicken recipe. Absolutely, If I have no work I just spend my time in exploring food recipes. Fortunately, I just get started with my own restaurant.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 30, 2009)

hmmmm?


----------



## Isa (Dec 30, 2009)

Rowyn said:


> I also tried to prepare that food egyptiandan which is the chicken recipe. Absolutely, If I have no work I just spend my time in exploring food recipes. Fortunately, I just get started with my own restaurant.
> 
> _________________



lol Spaaammeeerrrr
I love his post, too funny


----------



## dmmj (Dec 31, 2009)

dmmj said:


> hmmmm?



I am qouting my own post but I won't declare spam until they get banned, but I had my doubts, lol. Not that dan's recipe does not sound good, but I wonder why they chose him?


----------



## Isa (Dec 31, 2009)

dmmj said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmm?
> ...



lol I do not know why Danny's recipe, the post was very funny.  Danny, maybe your recipe will become the speciality in Rowyn's new restaurant


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2009)

Isa said:


> lol I do not know why Danny's recipe, the post was very funny.  Danny, maybe your recipe will become the speciality in Rowyn's new restaurant



LOL!!


----------



## sammi (Dec 31, 2009)

My favorite [that I can think of right now] is probably my chicken salad. Simple, but DELICIOUS.

Chicken [You'll probably want to make a lot, depending on how much you like it! We make it by the giant bowl-full!]
Mayonnaise 
Salt/Pepper
Garlic powder [Can't use fresh garlic here, too strong]
Dijon mustard [You can sub regular mustard here if you don't want/have dijon]
Celery
Onions
Tomatoes

-Prepare the chicken however you wish. I've learned the finished product tastes best when you barbecue the chicken. Not too many seasons when you barbecue however!
-When done, cut the chicken [or pull apart if cooled] into small pieces into a BIG bowl.
-Chop up as much onion and celery as desired. I'm a big fan of both [and the texture in the salad] so I put equal amounts of both, and they measure up to 3/4 of the amount of chicken.
-Stir in the mayo, until you have just enough to coat all of the chicken, celery, and onions evenly. 
-Add salt, pepper, and garlic powder to taste.
-Add the mustard to taste. I love mustard, [and it gives the salad a nice kick] so I add about 1/4 cup of mustard. I suggest adding the mustard slowly though, and tasting along the way as it can easily overpower the rest of everything.
-Chill the salad in the freezer while you slice some tomatoes and get your favorite sandwich bread ready.
-Throw everything together, and you've got an awesome chicken salad sandwich! Or if you want to eat the salad plain, its perfectly delicious =] [and addicting too!]


----------



## Isa (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmmm one of my favorite recipes is salmon with mayonaise and pesto
Mix pesto and mayonaise (half and half) and add capers (as you like)
Put the mix on the salmon 
cook the salmon
And enjoy


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm just special  I guess  and about to be famous it seems. 

Danny


----------



## arjjonath16 (Mar 16, 2010)

dreadyA said:


> I love food. Period. Its amazing to me! I just love how you explore different types of foods, flavors and different types of cultural food. I'm really really thankful that i'm not a pickey eater because that just means I can consume more flavors! Yum.
> Ok, with that being said....
> What are some of your best recipes that we can all share?
> Ohhh! And favorite snacks too! (Exampleeanut butter and banana sandwich)
> ...




Oh, we are same on that matter dreadyA. I also love foods,always, specially those sweets. Summer season here in Philippines so that cold foods like ice cream,halo-halo,ice candy,mango con yello are popular and cold drinks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 19, 2010)

arjjonath16 said:


> Oh, we are same on that matter dreadyA. I also love foods,always, specially those sweets. Summer season here in Philippines so that cold foods like ice cream,halo-halo,ice candy,mango con yello are popular and cold drinks.



Hi Arjjonath16:





to the forum!!


----------

